# Help planning out our charter



## 2nd sandbar (Mar 16, 2009)

Hey guys - I would really appreciate some help. We are taking a charter out in mid-July. As opposed to the usual charter of bottom fishing and some trolling - we want to firts fill our coolers with good eating fish (snapper, trigger, grouper etc) and then head out further to do some game fishing....

If we were planning on leaving around midnight - would we have enough time to get out to some of the better spots. We would like to target yellow fin, marlin, wahoo etal...

Thx for the help!


----------

